# Some new advice...



## lostsoul (Aug 25, 2006)

Hi guys & girls.. i haven't been on this site a long time because I was trying to recover...

I'm still having the same problems, but I know now exactly what DP/DR is.

DP = Focusing too much inward. Something that will help is the following. Train your senses. Like buddhist monks do, they train in 5 weeks every sense. So in the first week train your hearing, sit down somewhere, close your eyes and listen. Listen to sounds closeby, listen to sounds far away, listen to all sounds surrounding you in the same time. Next smell, taste, see and feel.

DR = Being out of balance. Normally this is simply called depression. But there is a difference. We are aware we're out of balance. To get back in balance walk, do yoga, work in the garden, do this for three months, keep your body moving.

Both DP and DR means that you don't live in the present. That you live in your head. And that your soul is floating above your head.

Get in the present and you will be fine. Getting in the present is done by using your senses very well and by distraction (I recommend fysical distration, like work on a farm for three months).

Also, after doing some really hard fysical work do a Body scan meditation. Then when you find heat in your body somewhere completely focus on this heat and your soul will come back into your body.

DP/DR isn't THAT difficult to solve, you just need some wisdom, faith and patience. And ofcourse live as healthy as possible, no nicotine, no caffeine, no sugar.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2007)

Hi glad to see ur still alive

What would this mean in atheist kind of explaination?

Soul in ur head etc

I had to quit SPIRITUALISM because I kept obsessing over God losing my SOul conscioussness fantasy world fake etc

So whats ur recommendation

Also IF souil exist it cant be lost right? really LOST then Id die?


----------



## lostsoul (Aug 25, 2006)

Hey mentally,

Well the soul is not really in your head, but its floating over your head while it should be in your belly. The reason the soul is not where it should be is because of constant fear.

Your senses is the port to your soul, so train your senses, because they're blocked at the moment. When you eat something really taste what you're eating, etc.

If you do that excersise, sitting somewhere, close your eyes and really listen to the sounds around you you will notice you will get into the present when you open your eyes again. Do that excersise 15 minutes a day, it will help.


----------



## laserdog (May 1, 2005)

its weird.... i ahve dp...i dont think i have dr? i'm acting as normal , just came back from playing football... i had really good game, i dont feel anxious, or down or depressed, i feel happy i suppose just i dont feel like its me to a certain extent, my speech my movement feels notlike me?

no one has noticed any difference in me.... i feel happy, with occasional emotions and opinions, just when i get emotions and opinions its still like auto pilot i dont feel it....i'm still like a dream.....

i'm treating it like a positive that i'm upbeat and getting small seconds of emotion and feelings.....

just letting each day go by and one day i'll be thinking what the fook was that about!!!!! and be nice and 3D again and worrying about menial things again!!! not things like existance and whats personality and whats everything about etc....


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2007)

Thx lostsoul but what if I dont believe in the soul and that the self is the brain? Will sae techniques work? and that I m just TOO focused over my mind


----------



## lostsoul (Aug 25, 2006)

A wise man once told me the following; A man is fine when he believes in himself, when he believes in others, when he believes in the world and when he believes in God.

It all starts with believing in your self. If you don't believe in your self, how can you believe this world is real ? You're doubting it every second because you don't believe your self.

If you don't believe in a soul you don't believe in God. I was the same, a very practical person, till I got some gifts from God. He gave me several times the oppurtunity to start believing in Him. He showed me that there is a soul. He showed me body-mind balance.

If I were you I would step away from your computer for three months and go to a farm where you have to do real tough fysical work, after three months you will be better then ever before.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2007)

Thanks man yea I might look for Gd once I return to normality bu until then its just too delusional

Im currently trying Lexapro lowdse can this help too?


----------



## lostsoul (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm also on Lexapro (and Risperdal & Clonezepam) but i'm quitting that shit now. I don't think medicines can help you to get your both feet on the ground again.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2007)

Did they help at all?

I was thinkiong doing a 5mg / day for a few weeks just to get some peace of mind

Also using the PRIMROSE OIL FISHOIL AND SHIT


----------



## lostsoul (Aug 25, 2006)

Nah medicines can't bring you your emotions back.. don't start with that shit, it will only make you worse.


----------



## chris51 (Mar 21, 2005)

So how long do I do this for. If I sit and close my eyes and just listen...do I do this daily for 10 minutes?


----------



## lostsoul (Aug 25, 2006)

Well buddhist monks do this the whole day while being busy with other things. But for now its better to just sit down and listen very well to everything around you. 10 minutes is fine, if you feel it helps you do it longer and longer.


----------



## Synapse (Aug 15, 2004)

Lostsoul

What advice can you offer to those who have to take medicines regularly because they are forced on you by the psychiatric community?


----------



## LiTtLeLiSa (Aug 5, 2007)

i agree in a way .....

my fiances family are from thailand and they are so relaxed and in touch with themselves mentally

i suppose thats had alot to do with my recovery !!!

since being with my fiance ive improved dramatically !!!


----------



## lostsoul (Aug 25, 2006)

> What advice can you offer to those who have to take medicines regularly because they are forced on you by the psychiatric community?


Don't worry too much about medicines. They don't do too much harm, but they won't cure you in any way. Medicines like Clonazepam, Valium, Diazepam etc. will calm you down, because they're putting you too sleep, and also putting your emotions and fears to sleep.

Remember; The only thing you're in this state is because you're afraid of dying. The only reason why the world doesn't seem real is because of lack of emotions (or energy, emotions=energy).

To get out of Derealization keep your body moving to get your energy out of your head and into the rest of your body (where your emotions are). Go walk 6 or 8 hours a day without stopping. Each day till you're fine. Sleep 8-10 hours a day. Don't drink coffee, take sugar or nicotine. For men, don't have sex (or at least don't cum) or masturbate for a maximum of 100 days (taoisme: The sexual energy is the biggest energy).

To get out of Depersonalisation focus outwards. Do fun stuff constantly. Draw, paint, meet friends etc.

Remember; Getting panic attacks is GREAT. Because this also can be a way out. The panic attack is showing your fear, the fear of dying. While having a panic attack lie on your bed, close your eyes, scan your body and stay calm. Especially focus on your heart beating louder then usually.

You see. There is so much hope of recovering from this socalled unbeatable decease. You just need a little hope, wisdom and patience.

Be strong!


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2007)

But for us nonbelievers what you recommend? I believe the self is jjust a serious complex set of neurons who makeup consciousnessand ofcourse the rest of the brain(personaity/emotions)and body.


----------



## LISA NICHOLS (Sep 3, 2005)

hey ya

yeah i can see the logic in that ...


----------



## Luka (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi Lostsoul,

With all this wisdom, you still have the same problems...



> DR = Being out of balance. Normally this is simply called depression. But there is a difference. We are aware we're out of balance. To get back in balance walk, do yoga, work in the garden, do this for three months, keep your body moving.


I don't agree. DR is not the same as a depression. DR is alienation from your surroundings. This might be that your surroundings look 2D or like plastic. It might also mean that people who you know well (family and friends) look like strangers. These are only some examples. Depression is a prolonged and intense state of feeling down in which you have trouble sleeping, doing things (work, school, go out etc.), feeling joy etc. People with a depression know (just like anyone who's realitycheck is intact) that they are out of balance and that there's something wrong.


----------

